# Pulled Lamb Shoulder with Q-View!



## aussiebazza (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey all,

Been a while but finally the sunshine has come out and the smoking season has kicked off. For today's menu we have a 2.5kg (which is a 5.5 pound) bone in lamb shoulder. We're mad for our lamb here in Australia so it was always going into the smoker as soon as I could manage some time off!

After trimming off the harder fat cap to a good sized layer I hit it with:

Oil

Dried rosemary

Garlic Powder

Onion Powder

Paprika

Kosher Salt

Black Pepper

Tiny amount of brown sugar and into the fridge for 24 hours. No injecting here.

Decided for a low and slow on this one so brought the pit up to 225. Uncovered for 3 hours, foiled for 3 hours then rested for 1. The result? Melt in your mouth tender with a perfect subtle smoke profile. I used a combination of apple and mesquite.

Enough talk tho, time for some Q view!













1.jpg



__ aussiebazza
__ Dec 11, 2016


















2.jpg



__ aussiebazza
__ Dec 11, 2016


















3.jpg



__ aussiebazza
__ Dec 11, 2016






3 hours in and ready to be foiled













4.jpg



__ aussiebazza
__ Dec 11, 2016






First look after resting for an hour. I cooked it until 197. I was aiming for 200 but had some time constraints with guests. 













5.jpg



__ aussiebazza
__ Dec 11, 2016


















6.jpg



__ aussiebazza
__ Dec 11, 2016


















7.jpg



__ aussiebazza
__ Dec 11, 2016






Served them with some warm pita bread, chimichurri dip, some tzatziki and some peppery rocket and onion with balsamic for some acidity. Not a scrap of leftovers and I had to roll my guests out the door they over ate so much. Will definitely be doing this one again. Cheers!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bazza


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2016)

That looks delicious!

I've never had pulled lamb before!

A point worthy smoke for sure!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice smoke! Happy full guests is always a good thing!

Point!


----------

